# what is this? milky substance around oil cap



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

I installed my neuspeed short shifter today and I decided to check my oil level and add just a tiny bit.
I took of the oil cap and saw this 









Is that coolant leaking into the engine?


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Yep, thats a coolant/oil milkshake.
Check your oil cooler / heat exchanger and you might want a compression test to check the headgasket.
Any mods? Is it only around the cap like that or is it in your coolant bottle too?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Yep, thats a coolant/oil milkshake.
Check your oil cooler / heat exchanger and you might want a compression test to check the headgasket.
Any mods? Is it only around the cap like that or is it in your coolant bottle too?

Nope, it is most likely condensation buildup from the cooler weather.
Dave


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

the car runs stock software has milltek tbe and neuspeed intake. when i first got it last november it had tiny traces of this stuff and it went away in the summer. now that the winter comes it's back








so, back for service it goes (just got my second front bearing replaced last week)


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Nope, it is most likely condensation buildup from the cooler weather.
Dave

i really hope so, as i said it was gone in the summer the car runs like a champ. i'm going outside to inspect the coolant reservoir


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (crew219)*

Dave,
Most of that should burn off once the oil gets up to temperature. Thats quite a bit, its not trace amounts.
Spax-- is the car used often? Or just quick short trips?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Spax MC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spax MC* »_
i really hope so, as i said it was gone in the summer the car runs like a champ. i'm going outside to inspect the coolant reservoir 

It isn't coolant. Every year around this time, plenty of n00b posts pop up asking about this. It basically has to do with thicker oils not being able to reach the temperatures to effectively evaporate fuel and water condensation in the oil system. Given that the oil cap is one of the highest parts of the engine, you'll find this residue collected around the oil cap. 
I switch to 0w30 in the winters and notice less of this effect.
Dave


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

the car is used often for short trips. 3 miles from my house to my gf house. i never ever drive it hard when it's cold. i'm using elf 5w-40 and i check the oil level weekly. the car uses very little to no oil at most half a quart every 5k miles
thanks for the replies guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mp3mike05 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (crew219)*

I usually get a bit of that every now and then, but nothing nearly that extreme


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Take it out and get it nice and hot once in a while, I bet that'll vanish


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Dave,
Most of that should burn off once the oil gets up to temperature. Thats quite a bit, its not trace amounts.


It normally does not fully burn off, not to mention the bout of 20 degree weather we've been having in NY doesn't really allow the oil to ever truely get up to temperature. 
Just changed the oil this past thursday. Only drove the car maybe 3 times this weekend. This is what my oil cap looks like today with fresh 0w30 oil. 
















Now multiply that effect with a 5w40 oil that takes longer to get to temperature and short 3 mile trips. My coolant temp gauge doesn't even budge with one mile of driving. The oil isn't going to get heated up that much either.
Dave


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*

would it be better if i started the car early and let it warm up before making the 3 mile trip?
i remember reading something about carbon depositing when you do that


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Spax MC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spax MC* »_would it be better if i started the car early and let it warm up before making the 3 mile trip?
i remember reading something about carbon depositing when you do that

Letting the car idle doesn't warm the engine up as well as driving. If anything I'd consider taking a slightly longer route back from work, or making sure that you mix in a few longer drives a few days each week. The condensation is normal and for the most part, harmless. 
Dave


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (Spax MC)*

I changed the oil in my gf's car this past weekend and found the same but less of it on the oil cap. should just be condensation like Crew said.


----------



## thutty2 (May 12, 2004)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (Spax MC)*

I've noticed this a couple of times on my car also. I figured the f'en dealer had screwed something up during one of it's week long "visits". Funny thing is I never saw this on my 3 previous VW's.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Shot these this morning after only 11 miles (in one outing) being driven on the car since the last pictures. The oil cap and filler were wiped clean after the last pics.
















Guess I have that blown headgasket








Dave


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (Spax MC)*

That my friend is a ****LOAD of "milky white stuff" around your oil fill cap. This condition is commonly associated with a BLOWN Head Gasket. Through my experience... on ANY car I've ever seen that much white stuff on the oil cap, it ALWAYS meant a Blown Head Gasket.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_That my friend is a ****LOAD of "milky white stuff" around your oil fill cap. This condition is commonly associated with a BLOWN Head Gasket. Through my experience... on ANY car I've ever seen that much white stuff on the oil cap, it ALWAYS meant a Blown Head Gasket.










Well, your experience is obviously very limited. Read crew's responses, he's exactly right.


----------



## Brass Monkey013 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (veedubtek)*

Yea I had a cap that looked similar with all the white stuff, my dealer said it was just condensation, he said theres alot of it on there because it probably had never been cleaned off and was just building up on there.
I cleaned the cap about 3000 miles ago, changed my oil yesterday and there was hardly any of it on there


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Nope, it is most likely condensation buildup from the cooler weather.
Dave


Exactly. If you want to see n+1 people freaking out about this on a daily basis, hang out at rx8club.com for a while. It means nothing. It's just condensation. (Mazda finally issued a recall campaign that modified a breather hose to reduce condensation around the dipstick, and a squeegee liner for the dipstick, because that was easier than trying to explain the truth to people who just wouldn't listen.)
Seriously, it's nothing. If ALL your oil looks like that, it's something. Otherwise, wipe it off with a paper towel and move on.


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

i just checked mine and i have the same amount of white gunk


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (thutty2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thutty2* »_I've noticed this a couple of times on my car also. I figured the f'en dealer had screwed something up during one of it's week long "visits". Funny thing is I never saw this on my 3 previous VW's. 
 That's because for one, you probably didn't run 5w40 in your previous VWs, and for some odd reason it seems to take 2.0ts forever to warm up. 
I still don't understand why it's impossible for this car to warm up at idle. Not that it's something I do, but it's just weird. Plus it seems to take forever even when driving.


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (blackvento36)*

my tech said that the fsi technology is very similar/shares qualities of a diesel 
can someone elaborate? or is it complete bs


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

yes, they are both direct fuel injection.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (Spax MC)*

your car got a little too happy/stimulatated, happens to people all the time.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_This condition is commonly associated with a BLOWN Head Gasket. Through my experience... on ANY car I've ever seen that much white stuff on the oil cap, it ALWAYS meant a Blown Head Gasket. 


A prime example of why you need to take anything you read on the intarwebs with a grain of salt (at times, the all the salt used on North-Eastern US roads in the winter does not suffice, though...).


----------



## thutty2 (May 12, 2004)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (blackvento36)*

No, I use what oil the owners manuals required in all of my previous VW's. I also have a 25 mile commute each way. I first noticed the white stuff on the oil cap after a 250 mile drive. Is the consensus that this condition is normal?


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (thutty2)*

your not running your car hard enough
need to beat on it, to get it hot enough to evaporate the moisture


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (Dan GSR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan GSR* »_your not running your car hard enough
need to beat on it, to get it hot enough to evaporate the moisture

if the OIL (not coolant, OIL) is not up to temperature...dont listen to the above statement


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (Crubb3d Rymz)*

well, obviously
that should be without saying
drive it without WOT for like 15-20min to get it warmed up nice
then flog it for like 30min, it'll clean right up


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (Spax MC)*

Thats a lot of white stuff. Haven't seen that much since VW switched to the plastic valve covers on the 2.0L 8Vs in the Mk4s.
Its probably condensation like everyone is suggesting but man that is a lot. with that much I'd always just pull the dip stick and see how it looks in the pan. If that is normal but the cap is white like that then condensation. If the oil in the pan was looking like that then I'd be concerned.
The issue is more prevalent now with plastic valve covers that remain cold. In the past metal valve covers would heat up with the engine and not have to rely on oil temps as much to evaporate the moisture out. Now it basically just rises to the top as steam.Hits the plastic valve cover and cools back into a liquid mixes with the oil being thrown around by the cams and makes that white milky stuff.
I am actually glad I put in my oil separator a few weeks back as when I pulled it out to check how much oil was in it to my surprise there was none. But it was full... with WATER. Sure there was a slight bit of fuel smell too it and a slight bit of oil but I had about 8oz of water in it. Which is good that means that very little oil vapor is being whipped around in the head but there is a ton of moisture in there and the separator is pulling it out and keeping it out of the oil, intercooler pipes and engine.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (Dan GSR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan GSR* »_well, obviously
that should be without saying
drive it without WOT for like 15-20min to get it warmed up nice
then flog it for like 30min, it'll clean right up

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
granted i dont have a 2.0T...but i love beating on my rabbit


----------



## Sadistic (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (Crubb3d Rymz)*

I just went out and checked mine. 2010 miles and the cap was covered in it, as was the oil fill tube. Just wiped it out. It looks like water. No coolant smell. All is well in FSI land http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was also pleased to see that the oil was still at max. That was a worry of mine from all the oil use threads.


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (Sadistic)*

mine has looked like that soon as winter hits or in the early spring.. Just condenstion, i have 30k with no problems just keep up with the oil changes and your golden.


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (Spax MC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spax MC* »_I installed my neuspeed short shifter today and I decided to check my oil level and add just a tiny bit.
I took of the oil cap and saw this 












MMmmmm, that looks like a nicely pulled shot of espresso








I'm glad I found this thread, I just checked my oil and saw the same thing, at first, i thought I had a leaky head gasket (I have 2 head gaskets and a spacer)... seeing this thread was a relief... the temperature being in the teens explains why I saw the milky oil on my cap.


----------



## boosted mkv (Aug 21, 2007)

who cares


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: (boosted mkv)*

dumb kid


----------



## Mr Bigs (Apr 29, 2006)

Condensation for sure,my bike does that if I start it in the winter and not ride it.


----------



## zyntax (Sep 19, 2006)

i know this is old, but i just wanted to reiterate. crew is spot on.
i work at a vw dealer and just about every 2.0T that comes in has that crap on the oil cap. we like to call it shmegma lol
it's condensation period. it's from the cold weather and the oil type used. we put 5w40 syn in all turbo cars and it happens to all of them. more pronounced on the 2.0T though. for people who drive like grannys it will also be more pronounced.
if that was a head gasket failure, there would have already been a recall because it happens to them all.
condensation, that's all.
hope that helps


----------



## chudzikb (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: (zyntax)*

I saw the same thing on the 06 I am about to buy. If I had not seen this thread before that, I would have walked away. Having worked through a cracked BMW head, I do not want to go through that again...


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (Spax MC)*

you make a frostie in your engine? They make machines for that ya know..


----------



## ProjectRocco16V (Jan 19, 2005)

It is not from a blown headgasket. When you blow a headgasket, you notice other SMALL things...white smoke out the exhaust with that horrible smell, your coolant level drops more that just a little bit, and your engine temp goes past halfway, small things really. That and the fact that the problem lessens and goes away the warmer it gets outside. Takes a break and comes back when it gets colder out again? Not a blown headgasket, they seem to be constant. I have the same oil condensation in my GTI. My 96 audi did the same thing.


----------



## Viper83181 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (thutty2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thutty2* »_...Funny thing is I never saw this on my 3 previous VW's. 

New engine new quirks bud http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif remember some of the ones with the 1.8T?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (Viper83181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viper83181* »_
New engine new quirks bud http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif remember some of the ones with the 1.8T?









It has to do with the plastic valve cover. In an engine with a plastic valve cover the water vapor rises then hits the cool valve cover, forms into larger water droplets then mixes with the oil causing the milky solution on the oil cap.
If you drove your car really hard in warmer climates you'd never see it.. Baby the car in cold climates and you'll see it. The raised oil filler hole does not help either.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Is there any reason why I have never seen this milky substance before? I check my oil every 2 weeks and add oil (whenever necessary...not very often though), but everytime I have ever pulled the oil cap off...no milky substance. Not saying I want to see it...just curious. TIA.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Is there any reason why I have never seen this milky substance before? I check my oil every 2 weeks and add oil (whenever necessary...not very often though), but everytime I have ever pulled the oil cap off...no milky substance. Not saying I want to see it...just curious. TIA.

I see very little, if any, either. I'm running a Neuspeed engine cover as well so less heat retention?


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (thutty2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thutty2* »_I've noticed this a couple of times on my car also. I figured the f'en dealer had screwed something up during one of it's week long "visits". Funny thing is I never saw this on my 3 previous VW's. 

My older 1992 golf and 1989 fox with the 1.8L 8V did this also during winter.


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: what is this? milky substance around oil cap (jeff2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff2.0t* »_
My older 1992 golf and 1989 fox with the 1.8L 8V did this also during winter. 


Ja, all engines do this in cold weather when driven short distances and the oil isn't above 212 F to boil the water out. Some engines do it more, some less. It is not unique to any engine.


----------



## ProjectRocco16V (Jan 19, 2005)

where you live would also play a factor. People down south dont see as much cold and snow as the north.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

how is this thread still alive...


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Is there any reason why I have never seen this milky substance before? I check my oil every 2 weeks and add oil (whenever necessary...not very often though), but everytime I have ever pulled the oil cap off...no milky substance. Not saying I want to see it...just curious. TIA.

I'm guessing its because you live in basically a warm climate year round. Personally I remember seeing this last winter on the oil cap. Also when I recently removed my OEM PCV and EJ fix after the OEM valve throughout the outlet of the PCV had this white substance caked onto it. Also on both sides of the PCV fix tubing. 
Now I use 5w-40 year round and the temperatures get quite cold during the winter. Now that I am using the BSH stg2 catch can will this problem be olleviated considering that the vapors now have a place to go instead of condensing on the valve cover?


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

its a 8 month old thread... just let it die ;p


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_its a 8 month old thread... just let it die ;p

I get bored at work I explore, If it aint archived its still open








+ winters around the corner.


----------



## DigitalN. (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm actually glad someone resurrected this, save me from freaking out when I go to check my oil in the winter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_its a 8 month old thread... just let it die ;p

yeah because winter only comes once in a lifetime.


----------



## nemisis41 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just look at the oil on the dipstick like Chris @revo said,if IT is white and milky then, only then is there a problem :thumbup:


----------



## pyoung03 (May 24, 2010)

I have this issue also.. was very worried at first. I have a question tho.. what if there is just a tiny bit of it on my dipstick? most the oil looks normal on the dipstick but there was a small amount of the milky substance on the very tip of the dipstick. normal or blown head gasket?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

pyoung03 said:


> I have this issue also.. was very worried at first. I have a question tho.. what if there is just a tiny bit of it on my dipstick? most the oil looks normal on the dipstick but there was a small amount of the milky substance on the very tip of the dipstick. normal or blown head gasket?
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Take the car on a nice road trip so all that gunk / moisture can burns off its normal. Bob.G


----------



## Sanzio (Oct 5, 2011)

Greetings... 

Mine showed the same issue when I moved from Mobil 1(0W-40) to Chevron(5W-40); both meet VW 502 spec. Where I live the summer temp range is about 9C - 20C (48F - 68F). The white liquied showed up this last summer. Looks like thicker oils do not absorb moisture/condensation well as mentioned?


----------



## TrueValue (Dec 23, 2000)

I've been told that the longer warm-up is due to the fact that the coolant passage to the heater core is always open to flow, so it's like having two radiators where heat can dissapate. The "heat" only happens when airflow is made through the heater-core and sent out appropriate passageways in the airducting with the help of the blower motor fan.


----------



## Kelion (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok don't flame me for reviving this dead thread.

INB4 "use search feature" I have extensively on here and golfmkv, found the problem but not a consensus on the solution.
My question is not what the problem is, rather the REMEDY. Most people it seems say catch can, no problem except between dec-feb here is the tundra(NoDak) it is consistently very cold, cold + catch can = no good. On top of that I've read that some people seem to think that catch can doesn't always fully solve the problem. My GTi falls into a lot of the same categories as others....cold weather(I do let idle a bit), shortish drive to work/school, I don't flog it however I also don't baby it(as along as it's warm). I'm running Amsoil 5W-40 Euro. 

So what you guys say? Catch can? Or what are my other options?

Thanks


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

No, the catch can can be a problem in areas where it doesn't get above freezing for weeks (or months). Get an engine heater of some sort. A block heater or a head bolt heater or, my favorite, a tank heater. Its basically a heater with an inline pump you insert into one of your heater lines. You leave your heater in the max heat position and plug the car in at night. In the morning, not only is the engine warm, but your heater works almost instantly.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

OK, I found an even better solution:
Wolverine Engine Oil Heaters


----------



## majorhi (Mar 8, 2013)

This may be an old thread but it certainly alleviated some stress to know that this is a known issue caused by moisture and the winter months. Guess I'll need to take it on a long road trip. I've only driven it 110 miles in the past 2-3 months. Usually 5 minutes tops on each trip.


----------

